# advice please??



## pelfie (Oct 13, 2011)

hi everyone, this is the first time iv been on this site and registered, just wondering if any of u could give me some advice please, i am having my very first kitten in about 8weeks time, im reali excited but my partner is not as enthusiastic as hes afraid of a kitten clawing the leather settees (only 6months ols) and furniture and says some cats arent very sociable and dont let u touch them, iv tried to reassure him if we had it from a kitten we can learn it to use a scratch post, i have never had a cat before and just wondered what ur views were and what cats in general are like as pets, 

many thanks xx:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

bumping this up for you as there are alot of experienced people on here who may be able to give you some useful tips also there is a behaviour training section  and welcome to the forum


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Is the kitten a pedigree and will it be an indoor cat or eventually be let out?

If you are planning on an indoor cat then you should provide him/her with a decent scratching post - perhaps something along these lines
http://media.zooplus.com/bilder/trixie/cat/tree/oviedo/1/140/37309_1_kratzbaum_oviedo_1.jpg

And provide plenty of interactive toys but keep swapping them over to ensure the kit doesn't get bored.

If the kitten should go to scratch the suite then immediately put him/her on the cat scratcher. You should also trim, very very carefully, the tips of the kitten's claws.

If your partner is that bothered about the furniture though it may not be the best idea to get a pet.


----------



## pelfie (Oct 13, 2011)

hi, 
yes i would like it to be an indoor kitten, so have already ordered a large scratch post and some toys, the kitten is not a breed no, think i might get its claws trimmed a little when i take it to vets, thanks for your advice !!

oh and as for my partner, hes got two choices, shut up and put up....or he can take his beloved settee down the garage to sit on lol....no im sure he'l be fine when he meets our new little baby....:001_cool:
thanks again for the advice xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Pelfie, firstly welcome to Pet Forum, after reading your posts it seems like you are going to be well prepared for the new kitten, im sure your OH will soon change his mind, a couple of tips are keep the kittens claws trimmed , if you havent done this before then ask your vet to show you how its done when you take him/her there its a very easy job, another great tip is to get some fresh cat-nip and rub it onto his scratch post , this will encourage him to scratch the post and not the furniture, and lots and lots of toys for him to play with, good luck with the kitten and plz dont forget to post us lots of pics, best wishes..........Chris


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

There is always a price for advice - a PHOTO of your kitten is required!


----------



## pelfie (Oct 13, 2011)

ahhh thanks all for your great advice, im liking this forum lol, iv never joined anything like this before, maybe i can make friends aswell as gain a kitty??? i appreciate all of ur advice and will post pics asap....im sooo excited xxx


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think that when you have kitties you have to expect a little damage.
It's just like having kids, sometimes accidents happen.
We have leather sofas and yes there are a few scratches but only we know they are there and they were done by accident.
With plenty of toys and scratching posts you should be fine.

It's not just leather sofas you have to worry about. One of my little buggars have just bit the heads of my pansies that are still waiting to be put in the garden

Wouldn't be without em!!


----------



## pelfie (Oct 13, 2011)

oooops lol..... bless!!!! also would anyone suggest i get an igloo style bed or just a cushion bed, and with the catnip is a spray suitable or do i need to get the seeds to rub in?? sorry if these are silly questions i just want to get it right and make my little baby comfortable.....oh yes and also should i take it straight to the vets to get it checked over and book in for injections?

Thanks again friends xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, to the beds (note plural - having said that the kit will probably decide if yours is good enough for you then it certainly is better for him/her!)
A lot of younger kits don't react to catnip until they are around 5-6 months old.

Vaccinations usually are done around 9 and 12 weeks.


----------



## pelfie (Oct 13, 2011)

fantastic 


thanks so much for ur time and advice

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. If your OH is like mine and worried about damage round the house including leather sofas then gets some throws to chuck over the settee at least until your kitten is fully settled. A scratch post is a must too.

I got some large throws from The Range. Do you have that shop near you?


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome from me too 

You could try using Feliway spray on the items of furniture you don't want your kitten to scratch:

General advice to consider when using Feliway® Spray

I don't know how well this works but I use the diffuser and think it's brilliant.


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

HI

There will defo be some damage  I have 2 of them runnng around and the leather sette is in shreds!! never has it been a scratching intentionally more of a running round a slip and a woops save me claws!!!!

I have had my settes years and years it WAS a really good quality one 10 years agao SHOULD of cost £1000's I have 2 previous cats marks on there as well. Each scratch tells a different story 

My bed is pine, well once was 

Would I have it any other way NO NEVER if I'd of wanted a posh perfect house I'd of had No Pets, No Children, oh and No husband :thumbup:

Enjoy every minute of your new kitten they grow so fast before you know it the kitten will be a big cat and will command your every waking minute :arf:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

well said:thumbup: True to every word!!
The thing is by the time a little scratch has appeared they have already captured your heart so a little scratch is nothing

We have wooden floors throughout with just 2 large rugs and if any of them want to vomit you can guess where it's going to be
Our House is a Home.
As the saying goes a House without a cat is not Home.
With 3 cats we have a Shack! LOL


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

A shack!! your lucky mines a hovel. Just doing the weekly clean and noticed they have moved on from the settee and are onto the NEW dining chairs!!:yikes: scratch marks all over them!! oh dear........:arf:


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Have to warn you, I have a leather sofa and my kitten has scratched the arms up a fair bit despite throws and scratching posts etc.  She's a little tyke, but I love her. 

I think you have to make your OH realise that there may be damage. Maybe you'd be better off with an older cat?


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, keeping claws trimmed works! It took me ages to get up the courage to do it, but it's really helped.


----------



## pelfie (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks to all of you for ur advice, im please to announce i have brought an 8week old ginger boy with bright blue eyes home today from a rescue, hes absolutely adorable, i instantly fell in love, hes gorgeous, me and the kids have decided to call him Binky !! Iv got a scratch post on order for tues and am booking him into the vets and will ask for his claws to be trimmed , but u know what i love him so much who cares about a few scratches 

  

im terrible with technology but if i work out how to put pics on lol, il put sum on of him....thanks again friends xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What wonderful news. Congratulaions on your new arrival.
It's funny how we can fall in love with a little furry bundle within minutes of having them:thumbup:
Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Browse through the forum for excellent advice on all aspects of cat care. Regarding your OH, I can almost guarantee that once kitty moves in, he will be won over and become a committed cat champion. My husband was not a cat person until we got cats and now he spoils them rotten and they can do no wrong in his eyes.
They are the most wonderful creatures to have around: enigmatic, funny, loving, bossy and strong-willed. Welcome to slavehood and wishing you many years of loving companionship.


----------

